#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  ♥ What Is Love ♥

## mangzee

♥ What Is Love ♥

-Love Is When A Girl Puts On Perfume,
And A Boy Puts On Shaving Cologne,
And They Go Out And Smell Each Other..
...
-Love Is,
What Makes You Smile When You're Tired..

-Love Is When You Kiss All The Time..
Then When You Get Tired Of Kissing;
U Still Want To Be Together And Talk More..

-Love Is When You Tell Her:
"You Like Her Dress.."
Then She Wears It Everyday..

-Love Is When I See These Pictures,
& Feel You In Every Drop Of My Blood..

-Love Is When You Can't Sleep,
Bcoz Ur Reality Is Better Than Your Dreams..

-Love Is When You Cant Sleep,
Because You Cant Stop Thinking About Them..

-Love Is When You Cant Talk,
Bcoz U Are Afraid U Are Going To Say Something Stupid..

-Love Is When U Barely Move,
Bcoz U Are Scared U Will Do Something Dumb..





  Similar Threads: 112 ways to say I ♥ U What is love What is Love?? ♥****A Parents Love****♥ What I Love About You

----------


## uncle_sam

"Love Is When A Girl Puts On Perfume,
And A Boy Puts On Shaving Cologne,
And They Go Out And Smell Each Other"

sounds gross, though is enjoyable..!!  :O:   :):

----------


## crazybishnoi29

-Love Is When U Barely Move,
Bcoz U Are Scared U Will Do Something Dumb..
this is awesome.. suits me well///////

----------

